# OKCpedia > OKC in 1969 >  NE 63rd & Eastern

## Pete

Back to Main Map
Click on map to load hi-resolution image - Will open a new window

Move North


Move West

Move East


Move South



1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.

19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

----------


## rondvu

I love all the pics Pete,  great job and we love you for it. Three hoorays for you.  What screen in the National Western Center on? This page has me a bit confused?

----------


## Pete

Sorry, I had the wrong intersection.

It's corrected now.

----------


## Martin

is that the remnants of a drive-in on the southern edge of the picture, just west of eastern? -M

----------


## ljbab728

> is that the remnants of a drive-in on the southern edge of the picture, just west of eastern? -M


Yes, it was this.



http://cinematreasures.org/theaters/9401

----------


## UncleCyrus

That arrow is still there, as well as an old lamppost, if you look hard enough through the trees.  I am curious what else may be still there, but haven't wanted to venture into that forest by myself.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Wow this is really cool!

----------


## Tritone

Neat stuff!  In the picture of the arrow, is there someone lurking in the left side (as we view it) of the sign or is it a visitor from the past?

----------


## rezman

I know the foundation to the movie house is still there as well as the anchor points for the screen. A guy I know was supposed to do some metal detecting back in there, but I'm not sure if he ever did.

----------

